# Vosok Europe K3



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me how much "play" the wind rotor on the K3 Vostok Europe should have, I have one that will touch the glass back when face up although it is working normally and sits flat to the movement when the face is down. Many thanks Mark.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Mark

I have a Vostok Europe K3 and the rotor never touches the glass back and neither should it...on any watch. I suggest you get it looked at, or send it back if it is new.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 2007 Expedition model: within 3 weeks of getting it and after only very light wear, the rotor detached itself and was rattling against the case. It was repaired and I've had no problems since. I have a K3 Sub too - it's my "daily wearer" - but I've had problems with the screw-down crown. Eventually, the distributer gave me a replacement watch. This all leads me to think that there may be some quality issues with the VE brand. Either that or I've just been very unlucky!

Cheers....


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Brought it second hand off flea bay, the blue version with the baton marker and leather strap, which I am not to keen on, have ordered a Di modell jumbo in navy blue to swap it. It has hardly been used and the condition is mint, as I said there is no ill effect on its working, I wore it in bed the other night to test the lumi which is superb (boys and toys).  I will let the local jewellers to check it out, thanks guys.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I have a Vostok Europe K3 and the rotor never touches the glass back and neither should it...on any watch. I suggest you get it looked at, or send it back if it is new.
> 
> ...


Very much a ditto on that


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have taken it to the local jeweler and he has tweaked it as much as it will go, it doesn't touch the glass but does touch the outer rim of the case back.


----------

